
Show HN: Simple Pascal interpreter written in Swift - ig0r0
https://github.com/igorkulman/SwiftPascalInterpreter
======
soegaard
For comparison, a Pascal compiler in Racket:

[https://github.com/soegaard/minipascal](https://github.com/soegaard/minipascal)

------
ky738
Whats up with the emojis prepending the commit messages? Is that automated?

~~~
ig0r0
Not automated, I do it manually when writing the commit messages according to
[https://github.com/dannyfritz/commit-message-
emoji](https://github.com/dannyfritz/commit-message-emoji)

~~~
nerdponx
As much as I hate the excessive use of cutesy emoji, I can't help but be drawn
to this kind of thing.

Of course, you could also just write out the prefix "Bugfix: ", "Security fix:
", etc. Less internationalized, but no table lookup required.

It also would not be hard to write a plug-in for whatever text editor, or your
shell, that generates these.

If you do use these, you ought to include this link in your readme so that
people know what the heck the emoji mean.

------
pjmlp
Very cool use of the Playground.

------
thechao
How did you get Xcode to render the box-drawing characters? Or, is that a
function of printing to stdout inside of a playground?

~~~
ig0r0
If you mean the syntaxt tree, it is printed to the XCode output as text, I
just made a screenshot and put it into to the Playground screenshot so it
looks better.

